#ubuntu-classroom-es 2012-02-21
<charplion> hola algien que me pueda ayudar ?
<charplion> quiero instalar ubunto en mi portatil
<charplion> ya vaje la imagen y la tengo en cd pero no arranca se queda como pegado
